# 3.5t horsebox advice



## FoalyMoley (7 January 2020)

Hi there, i currently have a trailer which efficiency wise is perfect, however, i have recently moved and logistically wise, where i now keep my trailer means its a nightmare every time i want to use it and i don't have the space at new field to turn it around easily, and as i don't have an arena i'm planning on using my trailer a lot more. I am thinking of getting a little 3.5t box but don't have a big budget and am dubious that some of them can look very nice but are rust buckets underneath. 
Has anyone had any experience of buying a luton box van and converting it yourself (or getting a company to do it) i don't want anything fancy, no living, trailer style insides would be fine, what would be involved with making ramps, would the floor need reinforcing? Any other tips on what to look for, what to avoid etc would be most appreciated.


----------



## phizz4 (9 January 2020)

You might be better moving this thread to The Tack room, as this forum is for stolen items.


----------



## FoalyMoley (9 January 2020)

phizz4 said:



			You might be better moving this thread to The Tack room, as this forum is for stolen items.
		
Click to expand...

Oh 🙈 thanks didn’t even notice that, I just saw transport and posted here, thanks.


----------

